# hamburg matten



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Does anyone know where to buy foam for cheap in the GTA that would be suitable for a hamburg matten filter? I want to try it on half of my tanks and see how it does.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

What size tank specifically what size foam do you need I might have it


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I want to do some 15's and some 35's.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

12" x 12" and 12.5" x 16".


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

click on the plants for sale link, I have the exact sizes there, see if one will fit you, it's near the bottom of the ad.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

No Luck but thanks. Any one else know where I might find pre cut or large size sheets?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Contact Udo. His entire fish room is done in matten filters. He had a source for sheets, from the manufacturer, I believe. If you bought a sheet (around 4' x 10' I think) they would cut it to size for you. As well, he has a nifty way of making lift tubes that don't require air stones and don't clog.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

From what I have read you don't want to use just any foam for the matten filters. I have read that the Poret foam is the best to use. Angelfins sells it in different size sheets. They have a 12.5" x 12.5" sheet for $17.00, and larger sizes as well that you can cut to size.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Bill there is no Udo listed in membership. Is this someone I should know? I will check them out, thanks Mykuhl.


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

*in scarborough*

i work at a place called eversoft fibre and foam, they can cut any size you want. here is the website... http://www.eversoft.ca/ directions and phone number there. tell them you want 1614 foam grade. its cheap and does not have fire retardant chemicals inside. tell them it is imperative. no fire retardant....what size tank you working with? pm me if you want more info.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is a link to one of udo's presentations. I wouldnt use a different foam, poret is expensive but will last a long time, and its tried and tested.

http://www.peelaquariumclub.org/hifin/2009v12.pdf


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

*foam*

i will try to get a MSDS to see whats actually in the foam at eversoft. will keep you posted


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

loner_wolf_69 said:


> i will try to get a MSDS to see whats actually in the foam at eversoft. will keep you posted


Thanks looking forward to it.


----------

